# How to best promote live steam, Subscription challenge



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I've decided in effort to promote small scale live steam I will be ordering a subscription of SItG for my local library. To me it was a brilliant idea, and I'm sure I didn't think of it before someone else, so I'll be adding to the existing list. Any others?

_*X*_ *+ 1*) Dennis Port, MA


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

The UK's Atlantic Publishing monthly magazine, 'Garden Rail' - admittedly mostly European, but also contains a lot of steamy articles. I know that there is a lot of interest in British stuff -hence the endless comments about Roundhouse Engineering and the appearance of quite a few British models at DH. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
POH101TLAS


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been getting Steam in the Garden for many years. It is doing VERY will under it's new management, ALL live steamers should be getting it, in my humble opinion!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I ordered my subscription on the 9th. I am anxiously awaiting what is said to be SiTG's biggest issue.


----------



## dmcole (Feb 15, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 18 Jun 2011 09:20 PM 
I've decided in effort to promote small scale live steam I will be ordering a subscription of SItG for my local library.

I take the weekend off and come back to this wonderful thread (Dan Pantages is also off this week, so that's why he didn't jump in).

We really believe that there's an eco-system here ... a good magazine means more hobbyists, which means more demand for products, which means more revenue for suppliers, which means more advertising, which means bigger magazines, which means more subscribers ... rinse and repeat.

The idea for buying a subscription for your local library is a two-fer: if yours is anything like mine, it is under-funded and over-used. While your local librarian might not have chosen Steam in the Garden if she/he had a choice, they won't turn down a gift horse (iron horse that is).

So, you're not only supporting SitG, you're also supporting your local library.

After far too long, we finally last week worked all the bugs out of the on-line ordering system, so you can visit

http://www.steamup.com/subscribe.html

And use PayPal to pay ... if you're ordering for your library, please choose "Library" as the subscription type and Marie Brown will email you to get the correct address for your library.

Or, please feel free to call us at (607) 642-8119 or fax your name, address and credit card number (don't forget the security code number) to (253) 323-2125 and include your library's name and address.

Thanks so much for all your support.

\dmc


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Mr Cole has suggested that I write up my WW&F # 9 building project for SitG..which I will do...that brings to mind the thought that many people here have something to add to such a publication so Write something up and send it in! 

--eric SA# 5649


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm rising to the challenge and doing gift subscriptions for both the Glens Falls, NY and Saratoga Springs, NY public libraries. The periodical people in both libraries were quite happy. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## dmcole (Feb 15, 2008)

So, now we're at four libraries (Kent placed one, Alan two and an anonymous donor a fourth) ... as Alan said, the librarians are apparently quite happy to get a donated subscription.

Keep those subscriptions coming, folks.

Thanks so much.

\dmc


----------



## JWLaRue (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there a sample issue of SItG available online somewhere? It would be a good way to entice folks to subscribe......me included!

-tnx,

Jeff


----------



## dmcole (Feb 15, 2008)

Is there a sample issue of SItG available online somewhere? It would be a good way to entice folks to subscribe......me included! 

All part of the yet-to-be unveiled new web site, which is taking longer (and requiring way more energy) than anticipated. 

Soon. Soon. 

\dmc


----------



## JWLaRue (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, dmc......looking forward to it.

-Jeff


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen the what has been done so far and you will not be disapointed.


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 8, 2009)

I have been sending Live Steam to the United States Merchant Marine Academy for over 25 years now. When I started to write about Shay locomotives in SitG I added a subscription to USMMA also. 

When I was a cadet there I was always looking forward to reading Model Engineer, so hopefully several engineering cadets are learning about the fun side of engineering. 

So add one more to the list. 

Dan


----------



## dmcole (Feb 15, 2008)

Dan: 

Your support of the hobby is legendary even without knowing about your donation to the USMMA ... that just adds to my esteem for you. 

I'm getting reports that when contacted, some local librarians are declining a donation of Steam in the Garden. I can't really fathom that, but I guess if you're in one of those situations, you can go over their head (there are always city librarians or county librarians who have authority) or you can find an alternate library in your area (as Dan points out, school libraries are good too). 

Thanks to everyone who's helping out on this. 

\dmc


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I can remember as a kid reading Model Railroader and Model Airplane News in my local library. I believe neither of which are there anymore? I have a meeting to attend there in a few weeks and I will enquire if a donated subscription would be appreciated. 

Chas


----------



## JWLaRue (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave,

I'm sold! During this (extended) weekend Tuckahoe steam-up event Mike Moore kindly loaned me the 3 most recent issues of SitG. I'm off to the web site to order my subscription now.

-Jeff

P.s. As the editor for a specialty-focused hobby magazine (r/c submarines), I fully appreciate the work that you and the staff are doing!


----------

